# france and germany



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

does anyone know if you need any licencing such as dwal in france or germany, and if so do you know of any european countries where you dont need licensing?


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder how this thread will turn out?  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

trw said:


> does anyone know if you need any licencing such as dwal in france or germany, and if so do you know of any european countries where you dont need licensing?


i am not 100% sure if im correct on this but i do not think germany have any type of DWAL like we do here i dont have a clue about france tho


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Germany definitely have no DWA, I don't think France or any mainland European countries have it (Or the republic of Ireland for that matter).


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

only licence u need in the republic of ireland is licence for a dog but a lot of people dont have 1 so u can pretty much own what u want here in the republic of ireland


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

The majority of mainland European countries have restrictions on what species can be kept contrary to what most people are told here in the UK.
This ranges from a license being required to an outright ban.

Why do you ask though?? This has no effect on English keepers....


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> The majority of mainland European countries have restrictions on what species can be kept contrary to what most people are told here in the UK.
> This ranges from a license being required to an outright ban.
> 
> Why do you ask though?? This has no effect on English keepers....



im doing an A level project on the effectiveness of the dwal, and as there have been no deaths inenglad for over 11 years, i wanted to find out what happens in countries with no licensing reguarding number of incidences where people are bitten or killed compared to britain with the license


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I read this tittle as 'Trance in' Germany! :lol2:

I'm 95% sure in Northern France at least (my mate moved over there) you need to have a licence or permission to keep any exotic animal. In any case your ability of care is assessed.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never heard of any deaths in Ireland where there is definitely no DWA, but you could look at the USA where people have been killed or seriously injured by animals kept as pets that are on the DWA here, despite some states having very strict laws about reptiles, some states have absolutely none.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

There has been no reported deaths in the Republic of Ireland. 
The last death by an exotic in Ireland was probably in 1903 when a keeper was killed at Dubin Zoo by an elephant.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

trw said:


> im doing an A level project on the effectiveness of the dwal, and as there have been no deaths inenglad for over 11 years, i wanted to find out what happens in countries with no licensing reguarding number of incidences where people are bitten or killed compared to britain with the license


11 years??????


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> 11 years??????


Think its a fare bit more then that, was it nearer 100 years or so?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

dinan said:


> only licence u need in the republic of ireland is licence for a dog but a lot of people dont have 1 so u can pretty much own what u want here in the republic of ireland


Yes, something that gets rubbed in peoples faces quite frequently on the own what you want. Sometimes I wonder if it's a smug statement or a worrying statement.


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Halo! In France, the possession of exotic animals and any kind of venomous animal is very tightly controled. You have to pass a "certificat de capacité", meaning that you have to prepare a big file and present it in front of a commission of officials. This is the case even for centipedes, spiders and scorpions. I might be wrong but I think that for venomous snakes you need also to follow a certified course and there are very very very sessions per year... Anyway, I know that settling in ireland was the right decision!!!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> 11 years??????



100 years, typo


----------

